

 Looking for an AOL contact to help rescue older browsers - AndrewDucker
http://www.jwz.org/blog/2011/02/seeking-contact-inside-aol/

======
shareme
Andrew, something less obvious..contact techCrunch since they now work for aol
as they would have the right contacts and it would make a nice TC article that
has actually interesting content.

~~~
kgrin
FWIW, the actual article is by jwz - Jamie Zawinski (though the suggestion is
a good one)

------
TimothyBurgess
May I ask what mcom is/was?

~~~
pvg
Mosaic Communications, an early and short-lived name of Netscape
Communications.

[http://www.holgermetzger.de/netscape/NetscapeCommunicationsN...](http://www.holgermetzger.de/netscape/NetscapeCommunicationsNewsRelease.htm)
(1994)

